# New here, not to techie world ;)



## JesLDME (Mar 4, 2004)

Just Posting to say hi, been here before but finally decided to make an account. Just getting out there! So write me and entertain me..hehe..j.k Info? I am currently in Grand Forks, North Dakota, done pretty much what i can there, but am on my way to seattle in the fall, for a better school and more work, anyone out there? Lemme know about the area. thanks!


----------



## avkid (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello there, hope you found Seattle to be a better fit for you!


----------



## Peter (Mar 27, 2005)

hey, welcome to controlbooth.com (sorry about the slow post.... I was out of the country for a few days)

I have a few relatives living out that way, but I was only there once for a few days when I was quite small. Just be prepared for rain, and lots of rain! and when it's not raining, it's at least cloudy! 

Welcome to controlbooth.com (dont be afraid to make more post now too!!)
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## nygaff (Apr 7, 2005)

What school are you going to in seattle?

I applied to Cornish College of the Arts, but i was accepted to my first choice, SUNY Purchase, so i am going there in the fall.


Josh


----------

